# Sales assistants - YOU ARE SELLING THE PRODUCT



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Ok people this is something that gets my back up big time!

The situation occurs when you walk in to somewhere like - Audi dealership, BOSE shop, Bang and Olufsen shop, Ralph lauren shop, Michael Chell shop etc etc... Even a Porsche garage

You are the fucking shop assistant you get paid £7 an hour. Shut the fuck up and take your head out of your arse! I am the one buying the product, you can barely afford to shop in fucking Primark so why treat me like I shouldn't be in your shop!

Maybe it's because I am still only 21 and look young but for fucks sake these shop assistants are exactly that - YOU ARE THERE TO FUCKING ASSIST ME not make me feel like I shouldn't be there...

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No but I get the other side of this quite often.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

i know EXACTLY how you feel mate , just because we are young we get treated like shit , i usually get the look that says wtf r you doing in here? like you can afford anything in here!


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> No but I get the other side of this quite often.


And I sympathise with you if you are on the receiving end of some retard customer who thinks they are a Demi-God.

I don't suppose you treat customers like they shouldn't be there?!


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Juber said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > No but I get the other side of this quite often.
> ...


Oops :lol: posted that on the wrong account!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

It never ceases to amase me how little sales people know about the product they are selling. It is obviously just a job. That's why you have to educate yourself in the first instance. I call it Sport when I know more about the product than the person who is selling it.

If someone keeps disappearing to get the answers to my questions, I usually ask to speak to the person they are and they should just get me a cup of drink in the meantime (kiddin about the drink bit, muhaha  This is true this next bit. I'll admit this but I sometimes earwig salesmen selling cars to unsuspecting customers as I did once a few years ago and can't help myself when the salesmen disappears wondering over and explaining the bits that matter (to me). This bit is true but a couple once bought a Passat because of me and were quick to tell the salesman that he didn't sell the car, I did. I was a little embarrased. lol

The worst exeprience of this for me is Car Dealers, the worst experience being a local BMW dealer. (Patronising f*****s) Anyway, if I go to car dealers I go in the Porka now and 99.9% of people/salespersons who approach me are very helpful. Shame I'm just winding them up. You should see the attention I'm getting from the local Aston dealer at the moment....

Do your research and buy it on the internet.  By all means look at the product in local retailers but buy it online. There are exception to these rules of course. If I feel I have had good advice from a retailer, usually in my case from AV/Hi-Fi specialist (not Dixons etc) I try my best to get a good deal but buy from them even if it's not the cheapest due to their effort.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> No but I get the other side of this quite often.


Its a long time since you looked 21 mate :wink: :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> It never ceases to amase me how little sales people know about the product they are selling. It is obviously just a job. That's why you have to educate yourself in the first instance. I call it Sport when I know more about the product than the person who is selling it.
> 
> If someone keeps disappearing to get the answers to my questions, I usually ask to speak to the person they are and they should just get me a cup of drink in the meantime (kiddin about the drink bit, muhaha  This is true this next bit. I'll admit this but I sometimes earwig salesmen selling cars to unsuspecting customers as I did once a few years ago and can't help myself when the salesmen disappears wondering over and explaining the bits that matter (to me). This bit is true but a couple once bought a Passat because of me and were quick to tell the salesman that he didn't sell the car, I did. I was a little embarrased. lol
> 
> ...


I presume by what you say above that you don't earn your money on a commission basis!

If you did, then you would know what a joy it is to help/serve someone whom you later find out to be a timewaster. During which time you could have served a genuine customer and earned some money to pay the mortgage, etc.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Time wasting? Often I experience commission based people trying to startup a sales pitch to me, even after I make it quite clear that I'm not interested "Well, here me out, you might be interested.". They do their bit and then look really pissed when I tell them I really wasn't interested.

The young thing can work to your advantage. The snobby sales monkeys won't approach you because they don't think you're worth the effort. Which allows you freedom to roam. Does it really matter what they think of you? They'll be pleasant enough when you show an interest in parting with cash.

I'm sure there used to be a day when you went to a specialist shop (i.e. like a electrical shop, car showroom, etc) and the people working there would have had the training and given the information they need to advise the customer correctly. I find generally now it's just kids working in these places as it's "just a job". There is no point asking their advice, they don't know jack about it.

The thing that really annoys me though is when they a) don't know anything, and b) have the customer service skills of an SS officer. I can forgive them not knowing as much about a subject - providing they are willing to go out their way and make an effort.

I bought my car from the dealer because they gave me excellent service, I could have got it cheaper privately, but I spent a good week trying out different cars and had a guy who put a lot of effort into the sale. People have to work for your custom, they can't just expect it.


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

I statrted in the motoring game selling cars in a dealership for Skoda`s
The very first job I had in this industry , knew about cars how they worked etc....
So when I started I sat myself in a corner and got EVERY book in the showroom and sel taught myself about the Skoda range

Then I could not get on with telling people that their pride and joy was worth nothing to PX , so I decided to go on to the service side

Again , I self taught myself about ETKA , warranty claims and how to do service invoices etc , and loved it.So was made service manager , parts manager and warranty claims admin.

Then I got asked to move to the head branch , again doing the parts manager and warranty claims admin.
Then got an offer from a tuning company to go and work for them , which I did , then got asked to come here by the boss as he had seen my work

Now all through the stages of dealing with the public and selling items , I have loved it
But being female in this enviroment can he a real headache
One customer saying "No I cannot talk to you about air filters , you are female and you know about shopping , and what colour shoes suit which clothes"
Another saying "What qualifications do you have to tell me that fitting lowering springs will not stop the body roll I have"

People bypassing me and talking over my head for advise to the men and calling me the receptionist

So it is sometime a double sided issue and although , there are some young ones that class it as just a job , I think sometimes we have to think about the amount of time is wasted with the dreamers , but then , it is the best job in the world dealing with the public

Sarah


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

If I'm buying something expensive, I had BETTER know more about it than the "salesperson", else I haven't done my own research properly...

To be frank, I don't want to be "sold" anything, thank you very much. I don't walk into an Audi dealership, undecided about which car to look at, or needing to be told about the different models in the line-up, and have someone else point me towards what they think I should buy.

That isn't to say I don't find it rather annoying when the salesperson obviously hasn't even bothered to get even the slightest bit of product knowledge... but it is merely an annoyance, since I never intended to rely on their knowledge anyway.

For me, the main job of a "salesperson" is to pander to the customer, ingratiate themselves, and facilitate the act of the customer handing over their cash... perhaps to say the one "line" at the right time, to convince the customer that NOW is the best time to part with their cash - it isn't to be the font of all knowledge.

Sales people have to hone their skills regarding who is likely to buy, and who is simply window-shopping. Perhaps the OP should behave a little less like a complete twat, and he might find he receives a slightly better attitude from these mere "£7-an-hour" yokels (although I think it unlikely that the take-home of someone in an Audi or Porsche dealership is £7 an hour).

Exactly how many Audis, Porches, pieces of B&O or BOSE equipment have you ACTUALLY bought? None? That might explain why you come across as an arogant timewaster, who isn't worth their effort to deal with in a civil manner. Plenty of foot traffic they can deal with instead. If you make it your goal to be as obnoxious as you can, then walk out without buying anything, you've just managed to justify the way they've treated you. Well done.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

jampott said:


> If I'm buying something expensive, I had BETTER know more about it than the "salesperson", else I haven't done my own research properly...
> 
> To be frank, I don't want to be "sold" anything, thank you very much. I don't walk into an Audi dealership, undecided about which car to look at, or needing to be told about the different models in the line-up, and have someone else point me towards what they think I should buy.
> 
> ...


Congratulations in confirming the fact you did not read my OP correctly.

I was merely pointing out the fact that I get miffed by shop assistants who pre judge me before speaking to me. It is completely irrelevant whether i walk out of the shop with a Bang and Olufsen stereo etc. You are once again assuming I could not afford or do not want to buy one! I had the same SHIT attitude from a BMW dealership and Audi dealership when I bought my TT. Might as well have told me to fuck off. So I went and spent £14k cash on a TT with a dealership that treated me well.

Like a say Its about perception, my OP was about why do people perceive me as a time waster before they have spoken to me. WHY do they act like they themselves own the product they are selling when in all likelihood they could never afford the product.

You are displaying exactly the attitude I was referring to in the OP, making assumptions about me my attitude to sales assistants and my spending power based on 500 words I had typed.....

No need to jump down my throat and call me a twat - I am far from obnoxious and when I want something I buy it but often I can be put off by the incompetent sales assistant. Now run along get in your R8 and listen to your Bang and Olufsen stereo you cock.

To all of the above posters, thank you for understanding the point i was attempting to make...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I had no problems either reading OR understanding what your post meant.

The first part of my post wasn't a response to yours.

It seems YOU are pre-judging the sales people, with comments such as "in all likelihood they could never afford the product." - which is just a little bit hypocritical, don't you think? :roll:

I made no assumptions whatsoever about your "spending power". I'm not interested in it, to be honest. But it is a fact of life that a sales person will use whatever means at their disposal to qualify their customers. Congratulations on being 21 and able to walk in and pay £14k in cash for something - but even you must admit that puts you in a tiny minority. It sounds like something you are extremely proud about doing, so even you must admit that it isn't an every day occurence for your average Audi dealer... If they expected every 21 year old to walk in with a sack full of cash, you wouldn't feel half as proud as you obviously do... so methinks it cuts both ways. No? :wink:

Maybe a little more maturity will allow you to see the positive side of such a situation. It is a great feeling to pull up to a petrol station on a Sunday morning in a nice car, and get out dressed in scruffs, fill up, buy the Sunday papers, pay for the fuel, and drive off again - leaving people thinking "blimey..." instead of jangling my Rolex, smoothing down the creases of my expensive suit, and trying to look "monied". I prefer to be underestimated, to be honest... but that's just me. If you really want EVERYONE to ALWAYS think "Oh my God, what a rich 21 year old..." then we're very very different people.



> my OP was about why do people perceive me as a time waster before they have spoken to me.


For the reasons I just gave above. That, and because on most occasions you probably DO walk out without getting your wallet out. And, because (despite what you might protest) you obviously DO have a bad attitude towards lowly "£7-an-hour" sales staff, who can't even afford to buy their own products. Have you considered that you might be giving this impression without even realising it? :wink:



> Now run along get in your R8 and listen to your Bang and Olufsen stereo


Hahahahaha, brilliant! What a put-down! OK, I will take it for a spin at lunchtime, and will give it an extra blip on the throttle, and turn the B&O up a notch, just for YOU. :lol:


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Excellent end jampot.

Agree with you about sales staff, needing to qualify customers when they go in a shop/dealership. this profiling is used in so many industries, and not just for sales. And its true you dont have to open your mouth to be arrogant.

Enjoy the spin at lunchtime, and play some good tunes!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

StuarTT said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > It never ceases to amase me how little sales people know about the product they are selling. It is obviously just a job. That's why you have to educate yourself in the first instance. I call it Sport when I know more about the product than the person who is selling it.
> ...


Like I said, effort deserves reward. Most who are on commission generally tell you anything to get a sale.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

> I prefer to be underestimated


Who do you think you are?! Roman fucking Abramovich?



> but that's just me. If you really want EVERYONE to ALWAYS think "Oh my God, what a rich 21 year old..." then we're very very different people.


Didn't once state how rich I was or brag about money. The comment I made on buying my car "cash" which was obviously a bankers draft was not intended as a brag. It was merely an example of where I (the buyer) had the money for the product but was treated as If i didn't.



> That, and because on most occasions you probably DO walk out without getting your wallet out.


Once again an assumption and to be honest I don't feel the need to even bother explaining myself here. you are taking things completely out of context. I would take my wallet out if i was treated with respect and the sales assistant actually knew about the product they were selling.



> you obviously DO have a bad attitude towards lowly "£7-an-hour" sales staff


This is a rant room, don't take things tooo literally. I have this attitude towards the aforementioned sales assistants not the really helpful guy/girl who ends up selling me something because they know specifics about what they are selling...



> Hahahahaha, brilliant! What a put-down! OK, I will take it for a spin at lunchtime, and will give it an extra blip on the throttle, and turn the B&O up a notch, just for YOU


It wasn't meant as a "put down" It was highlighting the fact that you have a completely different point of view to me, what you experience when you enter such shops as mentioned above is completely different to what I do and thats is obviously down to demographics.

If I had wanted to "put you down" I would have called you a middle aged keyboard warrior who claims to show humility by "pull(ing) up to a petrol station on a Sunday morning in a nice car, and get out dressed in scruffs" leaving people to think "blimey". Anyway I don't feel that way because for the most part I enjoy your posts as well as other non TT owners in the "other marques" section. And I also accept that people have differences in opinion so to your above, maybe you do think that way about me but at the end of the day your a guy on your PC I'm not going to try any more to justify myself or my feelings. They are what they are, whether you think I'm a twat or not...


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Well got to say I see both sides of the argument here, it is annoying when you go to buy something and you get your wallet size pre judged based on your age or look - but if the staff are on a low wage and/or don't care then why do you? Who cares what they think? You've come to buy a product that you want, not to get your ass kissed, as long as you get what you came to buy, it's all good!

Last time i got well annoyed about this was when i went to buy an A3 from my local dealer, they offered me a £100 off the list price of £24k, when i pointed out I could get more elsewhere I remember the salesman saying 'we don't have to offer discounts, our cars sell themselves'. So I went off and bought it over the phone from Derby, excellent price and no ass kissing - everybody's happy!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Who do you think you are?! Roman fucking Abramovich?


I'm sorry? Since people know (and recognise) him anywhere and everywhere he goes, and as you never seem to see him looking anything other than 'groomed' (as far as I'm aware), your remark doesn't appear to make any sense.



> Didn't once state how rich I was or brag about money.


Not in as many words, but you obviously have a real chip on your shoulder about the lack of respect that these lowlifes show to you... I mean, they assume that you can't afford to buy their products for God's sake! They must assume you are a pikey! 



> This is a rant room, don't take things tooo literally.


Hello! :lol:



> It wasn't meant as a "put down" It was highlighting the fact that you have a completely different point of view to me


I don't think it was highlighting anything of the sort - it was the sort of childish retort that one should expect from the nouveaux riche. :lol:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

> nouveaux riche. :lol:


Once again another assumption and a dig at me... This thread is nothing to do with my money, your money or where you or I got it from.

Assuming I come from a lower class background and laughing of it is also very childish. Since your OP you have consistently spoken in a derogatory fashion to me. Have you ever met me? no. Do you have any information on my background or education? no.

Telling me to grow up is ridiculous YOU evidently have an issue with people in a "lower" sociodemographic than yourself. Get a life.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> This is a rant room, don't take things tooo literally.


 [smiley=stupid.gif]

I'd almost forgotten how easy it was to wind up stupid people. :roll:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

jampott said:


> > This is a rant room, don't take things tooo literally.
> 
> 
> [smiley=stupid.gif]
> ...


Dammit man you are the most annoying person I have encountered on the interweb :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Still laughing at the thought of Tim being middle aged :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Still laughing at the thought of Tim being middle aged :lol: :lol:


Yeah, man... happens to all of us eventually!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > ResB said:
> ...


Good job I'm not like everyone else then. :?

I do work in the car industry and for me like Awesome Sarah it's passion. When I sell a car to a customer, it's not a one-off sale to me. I want the customer to

1: recommend me to his friends and family

and

2: come back to see me when it's time to buy his next car in 3-4 years.

I agree that there are plenty of 'sales' people who have no idea about the product they are selling and how to encourage brand loyalty. There are plenty examples on this Forum of people who would never buy an Audi again because of they way they were treated when they were in the showroom or in the after-sales department. In my opinion that has nothing to do with selling anything or making the customer feel special. Let's face it for most people, after buying a property the second most expensive thing they ever buy is a car. So what is the point of pissing them off and making sure you never see them again? A one-off sale is a short-term view, but an all too common one, unfortunately.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Tim

It's been a long time since I've seen you stretch your legs on this forum with a counter rant. Good effort


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yes that man above. About time Tim. Or about Tim time.

Is this a good time to add that anyone who buys a B&O product absolutely desrves full-on derisory treatment and sneering from sales staff?
No? OK then.


_Nouveau riche. Arriviste_. Nice.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

garyc said:


> Yes that man above. About time Tim. Or about Tim time.
> 
> Is this a good time to add that anyone who buys a B&O product absolutely desrves full-on derisory treatment and sneering from sales staff?
> No? OK then.
> ...


Seconded RE: B&O. I'd like to add Bose to the list. Unfortunately the Boxster comes with Bose but I've done the decent thing and covered up the Bose name on the speaker grill with attractive gaffer tape. If anybody knew what the stereo actually was I don't think I'd be able to live with the shame.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

StuarTT said:


> Good job I'm not like everyone else then. :?
> 
> I do work in the car industry and for me like Awesome Sarah it's passion. When I sell a car to a customer, it's not a one-off sale to me. I want the customer to
> 
> ...


I actually agree. Not all sales people are the same. I don't believe for high value items such as a house or a car, neither are sold to me. You have to do the research, but ultimately you can only research so much, the missing ingredient comes from the person who is assisting you buy, not the person selling albeit they are one of the same person. Being passionate about a product comes over in the "sales" pitch to be honest and you don't see it often and when you do its a case of whether you believe it or not. If you sell Porsche for a living then I'll come and see you about my next one and we'll see how passionate you are. 

It's a fair point about about the after sales issues and I am such an individual who has experienced this. Although my immediate reaction was I'll never buy another Audi, of course I will on reflection, it's just the issue when and who off and ultimately, the deal.

All said each purchase is taken on its own merits.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy sh*t I have been on this forum well over a year now on an almost daily basis and have never bothered to check out this section before - what a laugh

I look forward to participating in some amusing rants with someone I have never met in the near future  

fu*cking coupe drivers


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> Tim
> 
> It's been a long time since I've seen you stretch your legs on this forum with a counter rant. Good effort


hehehe thanks 

I was just thinking exactly that, as I piled in earlier.

Forum seems to have been getting rather quiet, of late... very few posts in 'Other Marques' and even 'Off Topic' seems down on t'usual... sign of the recession do we think?

Thought I'd give the old keyboard-warrior skills a dusting off, before I sink properly into middle age. Humility? Muhahahaha... never heard of it. :lol:

Good to be back.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

[smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Yes that man above. About time Tim. Or about Tim time.
> 
> Is this a good time to add that anyone who buys a B&O product absolutely desrves full-on derisory treatment and sneering from sales staff?
> No? OK then.
> ...


Arriviste? Love it! 

[smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

Jacksprat its nothing to do with being 21......they are just knobs and they do it to EVERYONE,they are so full of their own self importance to behave correctly and show customers the respect WE deserve.
Tell them they have lost an expensive sale and walk away........remember without you they dont have a job!
Malc


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

All interesting points but...



wallsendmag said:


> No but I get the other side of this quite often.


Agree with my fellow Mag. We folks on the other side of the fence are not pieces of shit to be abused by all and sundry for having the 'misfortune' of being 'shop scum' as seems to be the general consensus. Am an educated bloke who has made a reasonable living out of sales for the past twelve years (selling a wide range of goods and services) and have always worked on the principal of treating others how I'd expect to be treated myself. Work would be a damned sight more pleasant if the general public followed this mantra too.

:wink:


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

Your principle is to treat others as you would like to be treated.
That doesnt appear to be how our 21 friend was treated does it?.......He was made to feel small and insignificant and was obviously deeply upset because it is a regular thing......this being the case,is this how YOU would wish to be treated?
Surely a little respect is not to much to expect or is it?
Treat the customer right and they will reciprocate......after all,we are a retail sales oriented country now.......the buyer deserves this.
Malc


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

In layman's terms there are wankers on both side of the fence. I've worked in sales all through college and uni and there are some utter fuk wits who come in as customers. Depends where you work as to what you get to see. I found working on 'refunds' or 'service desk' (complaints really) increased the chance of every other person being a miserable git. Having said that I was always pretty pleasant and cheerful and it gave me a view from that side.

However I also agree with Jack. Shop assistants snobbery is ridiculous sometimes. Diffusion, BMW and Audi come to mind immediately. 2 choices mate put up with it and get what you want or like I did with audi walk out and never walk in again.

Except I had to go back to buy a hazard relay once.  lol


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

malc8148 said:


> Your principle is to treat others as you would like to be treated.
> That doesnt appear to be how our 21 friend was treated does it?.......He was made to feel small and insignificant and was obviously deeply upset because it is a regular thing......this being the case,is this how YOU would wish to be treated?
> Surely a little respect is not to much to expect or is it?
> Treat the customer right and they will reciprocate......after all,we are a retail sales oriented country now.......the buyer deserves this.
> Malc


Which is fine and he obviously has been spoken to by a 'twat'. You can do nothing to account for 'twats', bar complain at the time. An entire occupation cannot be held responsible for the actions of a 'twat'. I can only effect how my staff and I look after our customers, and we'll coninue to be as pleasant and honest as we can.

You're right, the customer does deserve respect, but so do the staff at the other side and if anyone treats my staff with the level of disrespect we're target to, I have a tendancy to ask them to leave. Always tends to work in line with the 80/20 rule so the majority of customers are great, you have a bit of laugh with them, build a bit of an understanding and offer them a professional service that they are happy with - proven to be successful by the number of repeat customers we have.

Can't abide 'shop snobbery' either and everyone should be looked after properly. We deal with a fairly high end product and are perceived to be a high end retailer and our customers come from all walks of life. The worst thing you can do is pigeonhole customers by their looks or age and I assure you, our 21 year old friend would not have been 'assessed' in our environment. I cannot comment for other trades but please do not further the perception that all sales folk are working in jobs they hate, that pay them minimum wage. There are a few of us who actually enjoy what we do (most of the time!), take pride in our work and treat this business professionally.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

jacksprat said:


> Ok people this is something that gets my back up big time! ..................... The situation occurs when you walk in to somewhere like ...................
> Anyone else experience this?


No ................. but that could be because I'm just old these days!! However, it did remind me of an incident many, many years ago when I was 23 (quite a lot older in % terms than 21 I'll grant you). I went into a car dealer to buy a very nice 'hot hatch' - had researched the model etc., so knew exactly what I wanted, it was just a matter of getting the right price. First problem, no sales person would even approach me - I assume because they thought I was a time waster. A little miffed I did 'collar' a sales person and to cut a long story short we spent the next half hour 'haggling' the deal - it would have been much quicker but it took some time to get him to take me seriously and then some more time for him to realise that I wasn't a 'push-over'. Eventually, I managed to negotiate a very good price for the vehicle in question and just about to sign on the dotted line when I managed to 'floor' said sales person by asking just what the discount would be if I ordered two of the vehicles!! (My brother had just had his scirroco written off and he, too, had settled on one of these cars as a replacement). The look on the salesman's face was an absolute picture and worth all the irritation experienced earlier. He didn't know whether to take me seriously or to throw me out of the dealership as the biggest time wasting wind up merchant he had ever come across. Glad to say he stuck with it, gave an additonal discount for two cars and we struck the deal - even had consecutive nember plates fitted to our bros & bros cars. So, the moral of the story is "don't get mad, get even"


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice one Garvin.........good to see patience prevails!
Its also nice to get replies from DECENT salespersons,its just a pity that the few cretins ruin it, credability wise, for the honest hard working ones.
Keep up the good work fellas and remember the next 21 year old that comes into your shop/showroom might just have won the lottery!........treat him like that and you wont go far wrong.
Malc


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a great post!! with good arguments from both sides, ive been in jackspratts position a couple of times, one of which was buying my beloved TT.

i had a nightmare recently when buying my new lcd tv... none of the salespeople had much knowledge and i found km powell to be far advanced in the technology department than all of them put together.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> a great post!! with good arguments from both sides, ive been in jackspratts position a couple of times, one of which was buying my beloved TT.
> 
> i had a nightmare recently when buying my new lcd tv... none of the salespeople had much knowledge and i found km powell to be far advanced in the technology department than all of them put together.


You can imagine what we get with train spotters trying everyway to get cheaper tickets ,they all think thay know everything but luckily I do :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

oh yeh andy i fergot that you were a train enthusiast :lol: :lol: 
ewan mcgreggor need not apply


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> oh yeh andy i fergot that you were a train enthusiast :lol: :lol:
> ewan mcgreggor need not apply


eeerrrrrr no ,i'll get my anorak


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Many years ago I was driving past a local independant garage in Stockton-on-Tees, Portrack area, and I noticed a very tasty black Ferrari 308 GTB on the forecourt. Within the hour I had traded the car I was driving at the time, a yellow 1300cc Escort Sport. My 308 GTB and my Dino 246 GTB were the only two cars I ever made a profit on in my entire 51 years of motoring.

People should be treated with respect; two way traffic. Product knowledge is quite often lacking these days but with expensive purchases the customer usually knows what he or she wants. The chap that owned the garage was the essence of discreet interaction and that in itself made me at ease with the leap into another league.

Just my 2p

Joe


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> If you sell Porsche for a living then I'll come and see you about my next one and we'll see how passionate you are.


I work for the people who make the engines that powered Lewis Hamilton to his World Championship.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > If you sell Porsche for a living then I'll come and see you about my next one and we'll see how passionate you are.
> ...


Is tha still Ilmor?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Mercedes-Benz.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

TTCool said:


> Many years ago I was driving past a local independant garage in Stockton-on-Tees, Portrack area, and I noticed a very tasty black Ferrari 308 GTB on the forecourt. Within the hour I had traded the car I was driving at the time, a yellow 1300cc Escort Sport. My 308 GTB and my Dino 246 GTB were the only two cars I ever made a profit on in my entire 51 years of motoring.
> 
> People should be treated with respect; two way traffic. Product knowledge is quite often lacking these days but with expensive purchases the customer usually knows what he or she wants. The chap that owned the garage was the essence of discreet interaction and that in itself made me at ease with the leap into another league.
> 
> ...


Joe,

Always like to hear things from yourself. Seems you have had some serious cars through the years.

Do you have any pics of the 308 or Dino? I adore Ferraris so to think you have owned these is brilliant!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

StuarTT said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > If you sell Porsche for a living then I'll come and see you about my next one and we'll see how passionate you are.
> ...


Ah well. Never mind.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Yep gets on my tits too! In certain shops you get some old toffee nosed wanker whos rude, thick as shit etc and just unhelpful cos you look scruffy for example, this almost immeadieatley pisses you off which makes you talk to them very rude (which doesnt help)

Good example was when i was looking to buy a 330ci however took a de-tour to Honda when i just turned 18, my mate and me both after a 5 aside footie match decided to look at the S2000, sales assistant just laughed at us and said "you do realise thats a £20,000 car" :lol: fucking twat, what did i do? go and purchase a 53 plate BMW 330ci Individual with every option and rolled up to honda later :roll:

and................... ah bored now, cant be arsed to type any more of this.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Many years ago I was driving past a local independant garage in Stockton-on-Tees, Portrack area, and I noticed a very tasty black Ferrari 308 GTB on the forecourt. Within the hour I had traded the car I was driving at the time, a yellow 1300cc Escort Sport. My 308 GTB and my Dino 246 GTB were the only two cars I ever made a profit on in my entire 51 years of motoring.
> 
> People should be treated with respect; two way traffic. Product knowledge is quite often lacking these days but with expensive purchases the customer usually knows what he or she wants. The chap that owned the garage was the essence of discreet interaction and that in itself made me at ease with the leap into another league.
> 
> ...


Hi

Photos to follow...

Photo Bucket is not uploading for me at the moment. I'll try tomorrow; it's late now :!:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Joe,

Always like to hear things from yourself. Seems you have had some serious cars through the years.

Do you have any pics of the 308 or Dino? I adore Ferraris so to think you have owned these is brilliant![/quote]

Hi

Success at last :roll: Here is my Ferrari Dino circa 1974. I will find a pic of the 308 tomorrow 










Joe

PS I have scanned this pic of the Dino from a transparency taken with my Ilford Sportsman, if my memory serves me :roll: The 308 pic was taken with a Polaroid  I hope to find it tomorrow and post it for you.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

It looks like you've just kerbed it Joe   :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

HighTT said:


> It looks like you've just kerbed it Joe   :wink:


 :lol: Against my better judgement I used to loan the car to newly weds for their wedding pics via a local photgrapher. They didn't curb the wheels on this occasion [smiley=smoking.gif] much to my relief. I think they got off to a good start to their marriage :wink:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like you've just kerbed it Joe   :wink:
> ...


You did what !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Found a pic of my 308GTB; taken on my way to a wedding in Portknockie, Buckie, Scotland  Plaroid pic taken in failing light circa 1980.

Joe


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> Mercedes-Benz.


Where's the MB- subsidised c63 AMG gone from your sig pic gone? :wink:


----------



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

jacksprat said:


> Ok people this is something that gets my back up big time!
> 
> The situation occurs when you walk in to somewhere like - Audi dealership, BOSE shop, Bang and Olufsen shop, Ralph lauren shop, Michael Chell shop etc etc... Even a Porsche garage
> 
> ...


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > Mercedes-Benz.
> ...


Actually I'm just changeing company car from an ML320CDI to a GLK320CDI 8) It's a hard life....


----------

